# Cube Reaction Pro 29 vs. Cube Reaction GTC Pro 29



## chico1089 (13. September 2012)

hallo liebes mtb forum hab mich ein wenig umgeschaut und bin jetzt auf diese beiden bikes fokosiert. Welches würdet ihr bevorzugen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a80274/reaction-pro-29-blue-n-white.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a78852/reaction-gtc-pro-29-grey-n-blue.html


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. September 2012)

Na die Frage ist doch ganz einfach: Carbon oder Alu?
Ersteres ist der bessere Werkstoff, ganz klar. Bist du mit den Risiken einverstanden (schlecht vorhersehbarer Bruch, Crash-Replacement,...)
Dann nimm die Carbon-Feile, denn auf Basis dieses Rahmens kannst du noch ordentlich aufrüsten.

Die Ausstattung ist bei beiden für so viel Geld ziemlich mau. Da lohnt eher der Griff zu einem 2012er Auslaufmodell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chico1089 (13. September 2012)

Danke für die Antwort das Problem ist ich möchte das Fahrrad gerne beim Händler hier in der nähe kaufen und der hat fast alle verkauft bekommt aber jetzt im November die neuen Modelle. Sind die auslaufmodelle soviel besser? Ob Carbon oder alu ist mir erstmal egal hab ich mich noch nicht so beschäftigt fand halt bloß bei dem Alu gut das da Fox Komponenten verbaut sind.


----------



## dk1977 (15. September 2012)

ich hab mir das pro bestellt, alu ist mir lieber. die gabel ist top und der rest ist auch ganz okay. ich finde bis auf die gelunge elite serie, das schönste cube der 2013 reihe...achja ich bekomms anfang nov!


----------



## Schempi (15. September 2012)

zu dem Auflaufmodell: FÃ¼r einen Listenpreis von 1499 â¬*war das GTC Pro 2012 recht nahe am Race 2013 (Liste 1799 â¬). Andere Bremsen (Formula RX) und bei Kurbel und Shiftern etwas unter SLX .

Wer meinte eigentlich am diesjÃ¤hrigen GTC Pro so massiv an der Bremse sparen zu mÃ¼ssen um dann 1599;- fÃ¼r zu verlangen?! 

Ja, das GTC als Pro oder SL war letztes Jahr Preis / Leistungstechnisch deutlich besser. 

Aber das Problem: Du bekommst es praktisch nicht mehr. Ausser vielleicht hier und da noch in 23 Zoll oder als reinen Rahmen.

Wie es TeamRider schreibt: Welchen Werkstoff mÃ¶chtest du? Die Parts sind VerschleiÃteile, die du eh irgendwann tauschen wirst.


----------



## dk1977 (15. September 2012)

nur alu reaction gab es 2012 gar keines


----------

